# The 15 Creepiest Vintage Ads Of All Time



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

What do murder, pedophilia, suicide and a baby tiger have in common? They have all been used to sell stuff in these amazingly disturbing vintage ads!

These are real, untouched advertisements from the good old days. It doesn't matter if it's lovely ladies or adorable clowns, somehow these old-time ad wizards found ways to traumatize us while pedaling everyday products.

Enjoy them now, call your therapist later! 

15. White Bread Demon
"Bread is swell, but what I'm really excited about is eating jelly made from the blood of the innocent!"




14. French Suicide Sausage
It's enough to make you want to eat Kosher forever. 




13. A Girl Around The House
It's nice to have a girl around the house... especially if you are a psychopath serial killer who makes women into rugs!





12. Chubby
Who needs self-esteem when you can have a free fashion book for chubbies? Also, proving that advertising weight representation has always been screwed up, the girl pictured is totally not chubby. 




11. Christmas Weapons
The family that guns together, has funs together. 





10. Eye patch. Shirt. Baby Tiger.
Sexy?




9. Chase & Sandborn Spanking
She totally deserves it. Seriously, what kind of woman doesn't "store test" for fresher coffee?




8. Fry's Chocolate Nightmare
Nothing wants to make consumers buy chocolate more than 5 faces of a sickly kid looking 5 different shades of miserable.




7. Root Beer Baby!
Mama, please DO NOT give your baby another glass of Root Beer. It is clearly doing something horrible to him. He is terrifying. 





6. Locked Out
You better wash out your privates with Lysol, or your husband will install cartoon locks on the door. 




5. Pears Soap Disaster
"Pears Soap- now with such a soothing lather, you won't notice that your baby has gotten into a horrible accident!"




4. Postage Meter Murder
"Is it always illegal to kill a woman?" This is a truly important question and makes us want to buy a new postage meter.




3. Shave Yourself 
The old man baby's gonna sing karaoke into a razor! Hooray!




2. Baby Soft
 JonBenét Ramsey, eat your heart out. (Too soon?) This ad makes us want to scream, gouge out our eyes and then barf.




1. Chocolate Poulain
Drink that cocoa, or this clown will murder you in your sleep.




Special thanks to Weirdomatic, Livejournal & the fabulous Plan 59 !


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Mar 8, 2010)

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=_3mw49mk_x0]YouTube - AFSCME[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Mar 8, 2010)

paperview said:


> What do murder, pedophilia, suicide and a baby tiger have in common? They have all been used to sell stuff in these amazingly disturbing vintage ads!
> 
> These are real, untouched advertisements from the good old days. It doesn't matter if it's lovely ladies or adorable clowns, somehow these old-time ad wizards found ways to traumatize us while pedaling everyday products.
> 
> Enjoy them now, call your therapist later!



The level of misogyny in those ads is amazing... as is the way children are treated.

Gotta love 'the good old days'.


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

jillian said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > What do murder, pedophilia, suicide and a baby tiger have in common? They have all been used to sell stuff in these amazingly disturbing vintage ads!
> ...


I know.  The guy spanking his wife cause the coffee wasn't fresh has to be gold star winner.


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)

I really don't get the Pears soap one.


----------



## jillian (Mar 8, 2010)

paperview said:


> I know.  The guy spanking his wife cause the coffee wasn't fresh has to be gold star winner.



that was pretty awful.. but they did that on The Lucy Show, too. 

And people bemoan how the 'social fabric' has deteriorated and that divorce rates have gone up.


----------



## jillian (Mar 8, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> I really don't get the Pears soap one.



I didn't either. It looked pretty abusive though.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 8, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> I really don't get the Pears soap one.



Advertisers sometimes can be pretty demented.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 8, 2010)

ok, 











but what the flonz is this?


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

lol.  Mommy mommy we can't breathe!!!


----------



## Conspiracist (Mar 8, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> I really don't get the Pears soap one.



The only thing I could get out of it was that the suds were so slippery the child had an accident.

Not a good advertisement.

The one with the spanking was funny as hell.


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Conspiracist (Mar 8, 2010)

paperview said:


>



Just wrong!


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

We need some chizcake to counter that one:


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

Another vintage ad that has to be the creepiest of creepy:


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Mar 8, 2010)

#15) Is why I don't have children. I think EVERY child has that look at least ONCE in their lives.

#13) WTH is even being advertised in this one?

#11) Nothing says Christmas like WEAPONS

#10) This is actually a public service message about the dangers of screwing with WILD ANIMALS!

#9) If I ever did that to my wife I had better have some VERY strong coffee cause if I EVER went to sleep again it would be the LAST time.

#8) Is just the first quintuplets to ever survive, NOT 5 pictures of the same freaky kid.

#7) Another example of why I don't have children.

#6) Who are you really hurting?

#5) What the baby was so slippery the BATH TUB flipped over?

#4) Jury nullification?

#2) Innocence is sexier than you think, ESPECIALLY in PRISON!

#1) VAMPIRE CLOWN on a caffine high......RUNNNN!!! 

The only thing worse than a freaky looking clown is a SOCK MONKEY! I HATE sock monkeys!


----------



## Xenophon (Mar 8, 2010)

Did you know there was a soda board of america?


----------



## Xenophon (Mar 8, 2010)

Did you know smoking protects your nose and throat?


----------



## Xenophon (Mar 8, 2010)

Its it wrong to use a coffin in an ad for an employment agency?


----------



## Xenophon (Mar 8, 2010)

The best one yet, a baby selling smokes!


----------



## jillian (Mar 8, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> Did you know smoking protects your nose and throat?



well, johnny rovatini lived til he was 88 years old.

Johnny Roventini the Phillip Morris Bellhop


----------



## jillian (Mar 8, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> Did you know there was a soda board of america?



was that before or after they took the cocaine out of coca cola?


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> The best one yet, a baby selling smokes!


Yow.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 8, 2010)

i want to buy these dual balloon thingies.


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

I think we all know now what William F. Buckley looked like as a child.


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> i want to buy these dual balloon thingies.


Dual balloons. 


Mmmm.


----------



## Dis (Mar 8, 2010)

paperview said:


> What do murder, pedophilia, suicide and a baby tiger have in common? They have all been used to sell stuff in these amazingly disturbing vintage ads!
> 
> These are real, untouched advertisements from the good old days. It doesn't matter if it's lovely ladies or adorable clowns, somehow these old-time ad wizards found ways to traumatize us while pedaling everyday products.
> 
> ...



This was actually my avatar for awhile.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Mar 8, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> The best one yet, a baby selling smokes!





Wow I guess the "Marlbro Man" never had a chance.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 8, 2010)

paperview said:


>


Don't let the Bass see that one.


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

Dis said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > What do murder, pedophilia, suicide and a baby tiger have in common? They have all been used to sell stuff in these amazingly disturbing vintage ads!
> ...


lol.  That little girls face is demented.


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

Ouch!


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Mar 8, 2010)

How the hell do you get OUT of that thing?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

What pervert approved this creepy ad?


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 8, 2010)

paperview said:


> 4. Postage Meter Murder
> "Is it always illegal to kill a woman?" This is a truly important question and makes us want to buy a new postage meter.


 
Maybe this is an advertisement geared towards the muslim population.


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

Ugh.






Gotta go hun, you gots the stanks.


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 8, 2010)

paperview said:


> 4. Postage Meter Murder
> "Is it always illegal to kill a woman?" This is a truly important question and makes us want to buy a new postage meter.


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my.  How the Boys loved Sabrina






And some girls!


----------



## Dis (Mar 8, 2010)

paperview said:


> Oh my.  How the Boys loved Sabrina
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That bra *can't* be comfortable.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Mar 8, 2010)

I know *I* always got hard when my teachers broke out the slide projector. LOL.


----------



## Dante (Mar 8, 2010)

paperview said:


> What do murder, pedophilia, suicide and a baby tiger have in common? They have all been used to sell stuff in these amazingly disturbing vintage ads!
> 
> These are real, untouched advertisements from the good old days. It doesn't matter if it's
> 
> ...


you really need to get a life!

you are traumatized by advertisements?

but I must thank you for exposing the house idiots for gthe dolts they are.

these dolts...





... thanked you? 

Nuts!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 8, 2010)

Dante said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > What do murder, pedophilia, suicide and a baby tiger have in common? They have all been used to sell stuff in these amazingly disturbing vintage ads!
> ...




Dante, you are full of fail. maybe even traumatized. by ads.


----------



## Dante (Mar 8, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Oh my! LK uses the latest choir insult 'fail'...I'm crushed.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 8, 2010)

Dante said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



"fail" is almost vintage by now. you sound traumatized.

here, to cheer you up.


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 8, 2010)

Crazy for ham.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 8, 2010)

ok folks, i am LEAVING

 to buy some smokes.


----------



## Dante (Mar 8, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> "fail" is almost vintage by now. you sound traumatized.
> 
> here, to cheer you up.



here,






go jerk somebody else off. I'm uninterested.


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 8, 2010)

Clearly an Irish kid practicing for adulthood...


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 8, 2010)

GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!






*SPAGHETTI!!!!*


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 8, 2010)

In a few years, this girl won't be so excited when it's Mighty Tiny.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Mar 8, 2010)

Dante said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > "fail" is almost vintage by now. you sound traumatized.
> ...







If you are UNINTERESTED then just IGNORE this thread!!!! Gawd man it REALLY IS just that easy.


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Dante is apparantly so pissed off he had to neg rep my for my OP with this gem:

                             Hi, you have received -33 reputation points from Dante.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
*traumatized by your pc idiocy*

Regards,
Dante
----

*Traumatized . *Man, talk about 'issues.'


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
> I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
> GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
> I WANT SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!  GIMME SOME FUCKIN' SPAGHETTI!!!
> ...


Oh Noes!  It the spaghetti eatin' ginger kid!.

Help!!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Mar 8, 2010)

Dante said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > "fail" is almost vintage by now. you sound traumatized.
> ...



thanks, now i am traumatized.
i will now try to find a good-natured fun thread and take a big dump in it.


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


What special kind of asshole do you have to be to go to the trouble of 
1) Making a screen capture of the thanks in the OP,
2) ridiculing the posters who did or contributed to a light hearted thread
3) go on  a tear neg repping 
4) go find a picture of your lover and post it - telling people to jerk off to it.

LoL  A looooooooooooooooosa extra special kind.


----------



## Jos (Mar 8, 2010)

Not recommended for children under six, so thats ok then

All of these ads where current and correct at that time I wonder which ads of today will be looked back on in scorn in twenty years?


----------



## Dante (Mar 8, 2010)

paperview said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



too funny.

I thought you might post the rep comment.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Mar 8, 2010)

lard....just by itself it's a treat!


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!
This is one of the funniest threads EVAH!


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!
> This is one of the funniest threads EVAH!


That's always a nice thing to hear.


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

Now New & Improved with Sanitized Tape Worms!






I'm glad they sanitized them/


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)

Dante soap.


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


>


lol.  I had that one in my bathroom for a while.


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)

Yet another soda swilling baby:






Honestly, I used both 7-up and flat cola in my babies' bottles when they were little and had upset tummies. We lived 30 miles from the nearest hospital, and when a baby is puking and crapping, that's what we used to keep them hydrated.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Yet another soda swilling baby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was the 50's version of Gatorade.


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

The bloody little monster in his..chest:


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

A Russian bride??

Commies!


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)

Wth?


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Wth?


I know.

That's gotta be the strangest vodka ad since the Absolute Penis Envy ad.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)

Are they saying if you drink their vodka you can win a Russian slave girl?


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Are they saying if you drink their vodka you can win a Russian slave girl?


lol.

Sorta looks like that to me. 

Or a woman who likes to be on her knees a lot.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


>


lol. Oh, that's a keeper.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


>


I wonder if they have the _two finger_ massager.

Sometimes one finger just isn't enough. 

For those delicate pink gums, of course.


----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

Flat chest?

Get teh blow up bra!


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)

For Chris. And Dante, of course:


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## paperview (Mar 8, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


>


Holy crap.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Jos (Mar 9, 2010)




----------

